# Continue that story



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Post a word then the next person will continue whe sentence. After one hundred words, let's see what kind of a story we made! If you feel that the phrase should be completed feel free to add a period or something after your word. After every sentence, I'll post our progress.
Inspired by Matt11111
First word: We


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Post a word then the next person will continue whe sentence. After one hundred words, let's see what kind of a story we made!
> 
> First word: We


Are


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Travelling


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 2, 2016)

to


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Worlds


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Right


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

After


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Winning


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

This


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ez


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Tournament.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

The


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Our

Edit: snaked

New word: plane


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Food


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

tastes


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Horrible


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

who


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Cooked


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

This


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

was


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Bad


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

rice!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice:confused:!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Feliks


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

DNFed


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

A


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Feet


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Solve


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice:confused:! Feliks DNFed a feet solve.(we avoided insulting him)


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

But


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

the


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2016)

judge


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 2, 2016)

gave


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Him


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Free


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 2, 2016)

C4U-Gigaminxes


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

But


----------



## Aaron Lau (Aug 2, 2016)

they


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 2, 2016)

ate


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

eight


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

toes.

(Side note, I didn't make this thread, but apparently it was inspired by me... I just became the off-topic thread guy... Don't know if that's good or bad.)


----------



## Aaron Lau (Aug 2, 2016)

unfortunately,


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Everyone


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 2, 2016)

ate


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

A


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Banana


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

That


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

Had


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 2, 2016)

an


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Infection


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection.

Next word: Justin //you guys will make me do something crazy probably


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Climbed


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

a


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

Staircase


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mountain


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

because


----------



## Tom606060 (Aug 2, 2016)

his


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 2, 2016)

tentacles


----------



## Tom606060 (Aug 2, 2016)

killed


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Rami.
(sorry Rami, it was an accident D: )


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami.

Seriously DG, why do I have tentacles now? xD


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Matt

(Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

burned


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

a

(Saved it.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

petaminx


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

because


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

He


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

had

e: snaked


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wasnt


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 2, 2016)

feeling


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Like


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

The


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yottaminx


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Was


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

a

We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sufficient


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Speed


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

//This story makes $0.00. (no cents getit hahaha)
Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

<new paragraph>


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Paula


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Roy
I'm probably gonna get killed off pretty fast

Edit: snaked


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

came


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

with


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

six

Thanks JustinTimeCuner for updating us on the sentences. I was AFK for quite a while


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

boxes


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Of


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

GuoGuan
Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of Guoguan [...]


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeuxiaos


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

and


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Xinawei


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Pineapples. (I'm assuming you meant XiaWei.)


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

He


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Stole


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

DG's


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Pyra


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

which

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which [...]


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> which
> 
> Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.
> 
> Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which [...]



Snored


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

very


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

quietly


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

like


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

a


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Teenager


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Later

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, [...]


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 2, 2016)

that


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

old


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Pyra


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 2, 2016)

was


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Kanye


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

East


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Brand.


----------



## Abo (Aug 3, 2016)

Another


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

WR


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 3, 2016)

was


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

broken


----------



## tx789 (Aug 3, 2016)

cautiously


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

by


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Matt.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

it

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old Pyra was Kanye East brand. (wtf) Another WR was broken cautiously by Matt. It [...]


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> it
> 
> Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.
> 
> Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old Pyra was Kanye East brand. (wtf) Another WR was broken cautiously by Matt. It [...]


Wasn't


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

in


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 3, 2016)

A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

legit


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

Competition


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt(so this story takes place 200 years later.. Jk). It wasn't in a legit competition(ahh... Balance is restored)

Sooooooo, this seems like the next Harry Potter series...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2016)

Squan


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.
> 
> Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt(so this story takes place 200 years later.. Jk). It wasn't in a legit competition(ahh... Balance is restored)
> 
> Sooooooo, this seems like the next Harry Potter series...


no, HP makes no sense compared to this
/s

is


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

Epic


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

at


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Worlds2017


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 3, 2016)

With


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

and


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

he


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Was


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

really


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

well-rounded


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

-ly Slow


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

at


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> -ly Slow


Noooooo the puuuuuuun


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

22x17x1


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Vladyslav


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2016)

can't


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

even.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 3, 2016)

I (lol this will end badly for me)


----------



## tx789 (Aug 3, 2016)

Eastsheen's


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Got


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

iPhone


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

7


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition

Squan epic at worlds2017 22x17x1 can't even. I eastsheen got IPhone seven.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.
> 
> Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition
> 
> Squan epic at worlds2017 22x17x1 can't even. I eastsheen got IPhone seven.



Its actually supossed to say:
Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with GoldCubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at 22x17x1. Vlayslav can't even. I, Eastsheen, Got iPhone 7


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

The


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

institution


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Of


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Triangular
(Thanks for changing that, it makes Muuuuch more sense)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Francisco


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisco...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

really


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Exists


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

because


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

It


----------



## Aaron Lau (Aug 3, 2016)

always


----------



## Douf (Aug 3, 2016)

reinvents


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

piglets


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Named


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

it


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 3, 2016)

Consummation


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 4, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation ...


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 4, 2016)

(Little strange to start a sentence like that, but... Eh)

was


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 4, 2016)

Not


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Satisfactory


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 4, 2016)

For


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

The


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 4, 2016)

estranged


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Population


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 4, 2016)

Of


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

YoyleCity


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 4, 2016)

So


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

I


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

cried


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Until


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

my


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 4, 2016)

dolls


----------



## Qcumber (Aug 4, 2016)

laughed


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

all


----------



## Qcumber (Aug 4, 2016)

their


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 4, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 5, 2016)

cubes


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 8, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> cubes


that


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 8, 2016)

don't


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

make


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

Snoring


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

very


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 9, 2016)

comfortable.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 9, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable.


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

Speedcubeshop


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

is


----------



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

secretly


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

pirating


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

their


----------



## virginia (Aug 19, 2016)

Juice


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 19, 2016)

boxes


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 20, 2016)

that


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 20, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that...


----------



## JaydonManders (Aug 20, 2016)

the


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2016)

Illuminati


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 21, 2016)

sponsors


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

After


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 24, 2016)

The


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Aug 24, 2016)

Break


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 25, 2016)

-down


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 26, 2016)

of


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 27, 2016)

lubricant.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 27, 2016)

The


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 27, 2016)

overpowered


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 28, 2016)

CubeTwist


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 28, 2016)

sued


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 28, 2016)

Collin


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 28, 2016)

for


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 28, 2016)

copying


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

their


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Design.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 16, 2016)

For


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

The


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

Update: We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 18, 2016)

Valk3,


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris Tran


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 18, 2016)

Invented


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 18, 2016)

magical


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 19, 2016)

lubricants


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 19, 2016)

That


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Nov 19, 2016)

make


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cubes


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Nov 19, 2016)

out


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 21, 2016)

-standing


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 21, 2016)

And


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 22, 2016)

also


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2016)

rave


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

GTS2 M's


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 24, 2017)

Toenails. (post by Michael Rosen, this thread seriously sounds like a YTP)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

fungus'

UPDATE: 
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus'.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 25, 2017)

Link


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 26, 2017)

to


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2017)

Ganon's

(I only just realized you where trying to reference a link to the past, Been watching too many YTP's and I was thinking of the CDI one's.)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 31, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 6, 2017)

is

UPDATE: 
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

David

Can I continue it after my one post? If not, sorry.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 14, 2017)

Zemdegs


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 14, 2017)

.Com


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 14, 2017)

/


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 15, 2017)

Rice


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Cyotheking

UPDATE:
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 15, 2017)

Killed


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Killed


Olson.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 15, 2017)

Why


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 16, 2017)

you


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 16, 2017)

Little


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 16, 2017)

Squirrel!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 16, 2017)

Erno


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 16, 2017)

The


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 16, 2017)

Rubiker


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 16, 2017)

killed


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 16, 2017)

Seven


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 16, 2017)

maxcuber322 said:


> Seven


cube


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 17, 2017)

Towns


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

. Qiyi

UPDATE:
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel! 

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 17, 2017)

Mofangge


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 17, 2017)

eats


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

Luke8. (sorry).


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 17, 2017)

He


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

maxcuber322 said:


> He


, Erno


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 17, 2017)

The


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 17, 2017)

Magnificent,


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 18, 2017)

enjoys


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 18, 2017)

22x17x1.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 18, 2017)

floppy


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 18, 2017)

maxcuber322 said:


> floppy


Dont you mean *F*loppy? There was a period there. 

cubes


----------



## TwistAL (Aug 18, 2017)

attacked


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 19, 2017)

Rufus


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 19, 2017)

after


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 19, 2017)

me


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

until


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2017)

Gan


----------



## maxcuber322 (Aug 19, 2017)

made


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2017)

356 Air USMs. 

UPDATE: 
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel! 

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi MoFangGe eats Luke8. He, Erno the magnificent, enjoys 22x17x1. Floppy cubes attacked rufus after me (Luke8) until Gan made 356 Air USMs. 

(NEW PARAGRAPH, CHANGE CUBING TOPIC)


----------



## TwistAL (Aug 19, 2017)

Why


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2017)

did


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

Rubik


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2017)

Santa


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 20, 2017)

Gave


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

his


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 21, 2017)

Alpha 

(Next post, end sentence).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

sheep?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 21, 2017)

Ordway's


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 29, 2017)

Brain


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

killed (dont know how a brain killed someone, but it did)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 31, 2017)

queen


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

Fridrich.

UPDATE:
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel!

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi MoFangGe eats Luke8. He, Erno the magnificent, enjoys 22x17x1. Floppy cubes attacked rufus after me (Luke8) until Gan made 356 Air USMs. Why did Rubik Santa give his Alpha sheep? Ordway's brain killed queen Fridich.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 3, 2017)

After


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 3, 2017)

Patrick's


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

WR


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 3, 2017)

Feliks


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

Got


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 5, 2017)

a


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

4.68


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 6, 2017)

average


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

2x2


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 6, 2017)

.He


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

changed

UPDATE:
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel!

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi MoFangGe eats Luke8. He, Erno the magnificent, enjoys 22x17x1. Floppy cubes attacked rufus after me (Luke8) until Gan made 356 Air USMs. Why did Rubik Santa give his Alpha sheep? Ordway's brain killed queen Fridich. After Patrick's WR, Feliks got a 4.68 average on 2x2. He changed


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

the


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

sponsership


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

partners


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

to


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mf8


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 8, 2017)

and


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

set


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 8, 2017)

it


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

. WRs


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 10, 2017)

Is


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 10, 2017)

not


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

max's


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 10, 2017)

specialty


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 11, 2017)

.His


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 11, 2017)

mother


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 11, 2017)

came


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 11, 2017)

running


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 12, 2017)

home


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 12, 2017)

when


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 12, 2017)

he


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

broke


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 14, 2017)

My (maxcuber332)


----------



## TwistAL (Sep 14, 2017)

only


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2017)

rubiks cube


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 15, 2017)

. I


----------



## TwistAL (Sep 16, 2017)

forgot


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 16, 2017)

how

Update time:
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel!

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi MoFangGe eats Luke8. He, Erno the magnificent, enjoys 22x17x1. Floppy cubes attacked rufus after me (Luke8) until Gan made 356 Air USMs. Why did Rubik Santa give his Alpha sheep? Ordway's brain killed queen Fridich. After Patrick's WR, Feliks got a 4.68 average on 2x2. He changed the sponsership partners to Mf8 and it. WRs is not Max's specialty. His mother came running home when he broke my (maxcuber12)'s only rubiks cube. _I forgot how _


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 16, 2017)

To


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 17, 2017)

solve


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

Life's


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

meaning.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 18, 2017)

That's


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

why


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

I


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

slowscramble


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

a


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

22x17x1


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thus


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 22, 2017)

Forming


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

the


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 22, 2017)

most


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

cubes


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 23, 2017)

in


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

. Feliks


----------



## maxcuber322 (Sep 23, 2017)

said


----------



## TwistAL (Sep 23, 2017)

"Why


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

are


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 24, 2017)

lemons


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 24, 2017)

So


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

spicy


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 3, 2017)

peanuts


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 3, 2017)

In


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 3, 2017)

gan


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 5, 2017)

. Don't


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2017)

purchase


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 5, 2017)

the


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 5, 2017)

Plastic


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2017)

because


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 6, 2017)

it

Update time:
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel!

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi MoFangGe eats Luke8. He, Erno the magnificent, enjoys 22x17x1. Floppy cubes attacked rufus after me (Luke8) until Gan made 356 Air USMs. Why did Rubik Santa give his Alpha sheep? Ordway's brain killed queen Fridich. After Patrick's WR, Feliks got a 4.68 average on 2x2. He changed the sponsership partners to Mf8 and it. WRs is not Max's specialty. His mother came running home when he broke my (maxcuber12)'s only rubiks cube. _I forgot how to solve Life's meaning. Thats Why i Slowscramble a 22x17x1 thus forming the most cubes in. Felix said "Why are lemons So spicy peanuts in gan. Don't purchase the plastic because it_


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 6, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> I forgot how to solve Life's meaning. Thats Why i Slowscramble a 22x17x1 thus forming the most cubes in. Felix said "Why are lemons So spicy peanuts in gan. Don't purchase the plastic because it


lol italics. Thanks for doing the update, I forgot.

Anyway, next word: turns


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 6, 2017)

Valk V3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 6, 2017)

. Xiawi (probably butchered that)


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 6, 2017)

the


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 7, 2017)

different


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 7, 2017)

. Max...(i think the story is going a bit random and the sentences dont make any sense...lol...)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 7, 2017)

fast


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 9, 2017)

now


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 9, 2017)

ate


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 9, 2017)

all


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 9, 2017)

the


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 9, 2017)

nerf


----------



## maxcuber322 (Oct 9, 2017)

guitars.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 10, 2017)

Suddenly,


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

feliks


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 10, 2017)

decided


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

to


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 10, 2017)

Quit


----------



## maxcuber322 (Oct 10, 2017)

using


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 11, 2017)

Gan


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 11, 2017)

As


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 11, 2017)

Valk


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 11, 2017)

was


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 11, 2017)

The


----------



## maxcuber322 (Oct 11, 2017)

Worst.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 11, 2017)

Gts2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 11, 2017)

, Gan SM,


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 12, 2017)

and


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 12, 2017)

Weilong GTS


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 12, 2017)

are


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 12, 2017)

Not


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 12, 2017)

Good


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 12, 2017)

with 

UPDATE: 
We are now travelling to worlds after winning this EZ tournament. The plane food tastes horrible. Who cooked? This was bad rice! Feliks DNFed a feet solve, but the judge gave him free C4U gigaminxes, but ate eight toes. Unfortunately, everyone ate a banana that had an infection. Justin climbed a staircase mountain because his tentacles killed Rami. Matt burned a petaminx because he wasn't feeling like the yottaminx was a sufficient speed.

Paula came with six boxes of GuoGuan YueXiaos and XiaWei Pineapples. He stole DG's pyra, which snored quietly like a teenager. Later, that old pyra was Kanye East brand. Another Wr was broken catiously by Matt. It wasn't in a legit competition.

Squan is epic at worlds 2017 with goldcubes29 and he was really well-roundedly slow at at 22x17x1.Vlalyslav can't even. I, eastsheen, got iPhone seven. The institution of triangular Francisc really exists because it always reinvents piglets named it Mark. Consummation was not satisfactory for the estranged population of Yolyecity so I cried until all my doils laughed all their cubes that don't make snoring very comfortable. Speedcubeshop is secretly pirating their juice boxes that the Illuminati sponsors after the break-down of lubricant. The overpowered cube twist is suing Collin for copying their design. For their Valk3, Chris Tran invented magical lubricants that make cubes outstanding. And also rave GTS2 M's toenails fungus' link to Ganons' pizza is DavidZemdegs.com/rice. Cyotheking killed Olson. Why you little squirrel!

Erno the Rubiker killed Seven cube towns. Qiyi MoFangGe eats Luke8. He, Erno the magnificent, enjoys 22x17x1. Floppy cubes attacked rufus after me (Luke8) until Gan made 356 Air USMs. Why did Rubik Santa give his Alpha sheep? Ordway's brain killed queen Fridich. After Patrick's WR, Feliks got a 4.68 average on 2x2. He changed the sponsership partners to Mf8 and it. WRs is not Max's specialty. His mother came running home when he broke my (maxcuber12)'s only rubiks cube. I forgot how to solve Life's meaning. Thats Why i Slowscramble a 22x17x1 thus forming the most cubes in. Feliks said "Why are lemons So spicy peanuts in gan. Don't purchase the plastic because it turns valk v3. Xiawi the different. Max fast now ate all the nerf guitars. Suddenly, feliks decided to quit using gan as valk, was the worst. GTS2, Gan SM, and, Weilong GTS are not good with


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 12, 2017)

my


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 13, 2017)

Toenails.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 13, 2017)

.We


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 13, 2017)

decided


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 14, 2017)

to


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 14, 2017)

Solve


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 14, 2017)

1000x1x1


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 14, 2017)

,


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

22x17x1


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 14, 2017)

And


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

Gan


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

.Why


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

, Ron Weasly,


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 15, 2017)

MMAP.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

.Both


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 15, 2017)

Use


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

Gan air 365


----------



## maxcuber322 (Oct 15, 2017)

. Later,


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

they


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 15, 2017)

wanted


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

Rubix Brand


----------



## CubingRF (Oct 15, 2017)

to


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 15, 2017)

World (// please only post one word for the story per post//)


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

record(sorry..)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

despite


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 16, 2017)

their


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 16, 2017)

poor


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 16, 2017)

time


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 16, 2017)

. They


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 16, 2017)

Solve


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

rubiks


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 17, 2017)

Brands


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 18, 2017)

and


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 18, 2017)

Useless


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 19, 2017)

V-Cubes


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

To


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 19, 2017)

Get


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

PWs(personal worsts)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

On


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

3x3x3


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

. Competitions


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 19, 2017)

are


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

Alot


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

Worse


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

Than


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

They


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

Think


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 19, 2017)

Black


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 20, 2017)

or


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 20, 2017)

Glands


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2017)

Are


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

not


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2017)

Good


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 20, 2017)

Hay


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

, Kevin,


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2017)

Who


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

is


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2017)

Slow,


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

and


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2017)

Feliks


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 21, 2017)

. He


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 21, 2017)

Ate


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 21, 2017)

Valks


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 21, 2017)

For


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 21, 2017)

Breakfast


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 21, 2017)

So


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2017)

He


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 22, 2017)

wanted


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2017)

Plastic


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 22, 2017)

Toothpaste


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2017)

,He


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 22, 2017)

Is


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 23, 2017)

Anorexic


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 23, 2017)

. A


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 23, 2017)

Guhong


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 25, 2017)

is


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 25, 2017)

The


----------



## TwistAL (Oct 25, 2017)

only


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 26, 2017)

Good


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

Speedcube


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Like


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

The


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Valk


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

. I


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 4, 2017)

have


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 4, 2017)

Bananas


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

For


----------



## TwistAL (Nov 4, 2017)

my


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

lunch


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

It


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

Is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

A


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Terrific


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

Problem


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Like


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

Zeroing


----------



## TwistAL (Nov 5, 2017)

. If


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 5, 2017)

Anthony


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 6, 2017)

Seung Beong Cho


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

, and


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Feliks


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 7, 2017)

Is


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 8, 2017)

Slow,


----------



## TwistAL (Nov 9, 2017)

The


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cube


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 20, 2017)

-sphere

E: 1,000 post already? Am I okay?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 21, 2017)

-cube


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 22, 2017)

solve


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 22, 2017)

Was


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 28, 2017)

, qiyi,


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 28, 2017)

Released


----------



## TwistAL (Dec 1, 2017)

this


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 2, 2017)

19x19x19


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Except


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

that


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

It


----------



## TwistAL (Dec 29, 2017)

only


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 30, 2017)

POPS


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

Every


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Solve


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 30, 2017)

at 
(pls say least )


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

Least


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Ten


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

Times


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

. If


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

had


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

Improved


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

Then


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2018)

Slowed


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

He


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Was


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Always


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 13, 2018)

Slow


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 14, 2018)

But


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 14, 2018)

Not


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

Slow


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 16, 2018)

enough.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 17, 2018)

@1001010101001


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 17, 2018)

Is


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 17, 2018)

Slow.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 18, 2018)

,@cuber314159


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 19, 2018)

is


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

Slow


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 19, 2018)

At


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

All


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Events


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

However


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 19, 2018)

He


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

Is


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 22, 2018)

godly


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 28, 2018)

When


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

PLOT TWIST: She


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

is


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 9, 2018)

Not


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

A


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2018)

Female


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 9, 2018)

. When


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

he


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 9, 2018)

Is


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 10, 2018)

Doing


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2018)

Anything


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

I


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 13, 2018)

also


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

Am


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 13, 2018)

A


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

Cuber


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 13, 2018)

who


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

Thinks


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

Cubing


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

is


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 13, 2018)

Very


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

Much


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 14, 2018)

A


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 14, 2018)

Hobby.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 14, 2018)

And


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 14, 2018)

It


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 14, 2018)

Is


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 15, 2018)

Me


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 15, 2018)

Who


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 15, 2018)

is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

A


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Non-cuber


----------

